# no nails



## phinds (Jan 7, 2020)

I would NEVER have the patience to do this (or the ability to get it right)

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Dmcoffman (Jan 7, 2020)

Watched in its entirety. A work of art in joinery, and the knowledge to design-build-design. 

I'm just beginning to cut dovetails, which is more attempt-fix-attempt-start over.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Jan 7, 2020)

Very interesting... he’s got a few other cool videos on that YouTube channel.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 7, 2020)

Very cool.


----------



## phinds (Jan 7, 2020)

I wonder if he put pencil to paper or just did the whole design in his head.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 7, 2020)

Mrs Rip...whatcha watchin?
Me...a chinese guy building a wooden bridge with out nails!
Mrs Rip...oh, good, then you can build a new bridge over the stream?
Me...crap.
Me also...but in my head...CURSE YOU PAUL FOR POSTING THIS COOL VIDEO!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Mark. (Jan 8, 2020)

Can anyone school me in how to play the video? The bridge is quite a large task to be as small as it is. Any way You slice it, a skill level much greater than mine


----------



## phinds (Jan 8, 2020)

Mark. said:


> Can anyone school me in how to play the video? The bridge is quite a large task to be as small as it is. Any way You slice it, a skill level much greater than mine


You should be able to just click on it (the top one --- the bottom pic is not clickable). If that doesn't work, right click and copy the video URL and paste it into a browser


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 8, 2020)

Simply amazing craftsmanship


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 8, 2020)

Genius! Wonder what species of wood he used for the bridge. Most of us could probably learn something about joinery from this guy! Chuck


----------



## frankp (Jan 8, 2020)

Something to aspire to in retirement...


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 8, 2020)

frankp said:


> Something to aspire to in retirement...



Ah, no... It would be nice to be able to do. 

I would have rednecked it. An old RV trailer, tore down to the platform, maybe the frame. Winch into place, flush the ends with the ground, maybe plank it and done. Railings optional. What was wrong with the old Bamboo one? They live in the tropics, banana trees all around and they are in winter jackets....very interesting all around.


----------



## Brink (Jan 9, 2020)

frankp said:


> Something to aspire to in retirement...



why wait?


----------



## phinds (Jan 9, 2020)

Brink said:


> why wait?


'Cause Frank is figuring, probably correctly, that it would take his entire time of retirement to FINISH the damned thing

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Mark. (Jan 12, 2020)

This Old Chap, He knows what he is doing for sure. He didnt just get up one morning & decied he was gonna do this. His skill came from not having power tools so He used what He had. Still it took Years for Him to Master His Trade. That's only my thoughts He is Very Good to say the least


----------



## Maverick (Jan 12, 2020)

Loved the craftsmanship but I am exhausted just watching it. Time for a nap. 

:beach:


----------



## frankp (Jan 14, 2020)

@phinds I resemble that remark!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Patrude (Jan 14, 2020)

Yup, this is top echelon design and joinery craftsmanship


----------

